# Throttle cable



## Akhuntr (Oct 9, 2016)

I have a 68 GTO I purchased about a year ago. The car hadn't run since 1999 do to several wires that melted in the engine wiring harness. I ordered a new wiring harness from OPGI to accommodate an MSD ready to run distributor and an internally regulated alternator. I also changed the Qjet Carb for an Edelbrock Thunder Series AVS 800 CFM carb. That's where my problem started. The Edelbrock is wider than the Qjet and the throttle linkage doesn't align correctly and I'm not able to get full travel on the throttle. I did some research and found Edelbrock makes a linkage adapter for Pontiacs that run Edelbrock intakes (mine has the original TORQ). The instructions say to cut the original throttle cable bracket and install the adapter. I really don't want to cut the original bracket (even though they make reproductions) if I don't have to.

If any has come across this in the past and has a work around that works (by works, I mean flawlessly) please let me know. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

PS. after about 3 afternoons of working on the car it was running just fine after 19 years.

Dean


----------

